# 2/28 SL temps look promising.....



## bigbog (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking at Kingfield's forecast, the temps aren't going to have much of a chance to climb into the red zone8)
My fingers are crossed...

M-F forecast for Kingfield, ME:
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...YX&textField1=44.9592&textField2=-70.1544&e=0


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Looking at Kingfield's forecast, the temps aren't going to have much of a chance to climb into the red zone8)
> My fingers are crossed...
> 
> M-F forecast for Kingfield, ME:
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...YX&textField1=44.9592&textField2=-70.1544&e=0



 Yeah, I think the SL/Saddleback/SR stand the best chance of minimal damaged, followed closely behind by NVT.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 28, 2011)

Cannon is closed. And Sunapee has the summit closed.  Any others not spinning?


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Cannon is closed. And Sunapee has the summit closed.  Any others not spinning?



Magic.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm awaing a FB update from DrJeff who is skiing at Mt. Snow today.


----------



## Breeze (Feb 28, 2011)

Wildcat  running   only the summit  lift, if it changes to NCP or  frozen nair, the HSQ will go down.

Sugarloaf running only Skidway ( wind holds) 

SR -- 10 open lifts 

Breeze


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 28, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Cannon is closed. And Sunapee has the summit closed.  Any others not spinning?


Crotched has suspended all operations until tomorrow.


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2011)

The worst mountain operation I ever encountered was many years ago on a rainy day.  The cafeteria staff came out and SOLD trash bags to skiers.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 28, 2011)

Berkshire East closed today...nasty commute to work this morning in western MA.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like summit access is on a wind hold at Mount Snow. Dr Jeff reported that there was 2-3" of sleet up there. So that's probably better than straight rain!


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 28, 2011)

For the person who posted on here about "gettin it while it was good" this weekend, thank you.   Paying for it today, but with that post ringing in my head, I chose to get out and enjoy the day Sundayrather than do the work I had brought north with me.  Turned out to be one of my all time favorite ski days.   Well worth working twice as hard today.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 28, 2011)

Heh, I hope the mountains were spared the waffling of temps today...around the 32-37Deg zone here in Bangor.  Pulling 7" of heavy, water-saturated snow off house and garage roofs...so much fun...uke:


----------

